
An open source deep learning curriculum - buss_jan
http://www.deeplearningweekly.com/pages/open_source_deep_learning_curriculum
======
orangutango
+1 for Information Theory, Inference, and Learning Algorithms. A fantastic
book by the late David C Mackay. Part V has an interesting presentation of
neural networks, but really this book is about information theory and Bayesian
probability.

[http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/itila/](http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/itila/)

------
webmaven
Interesting, and quite different from other such lists that I've seen:

[https://www.quora.com/How-do-I-learn-machine-
learning-1](https://www.quora.com/How-do-I-learn-machine-learning-1)

------
sonabinu
If there was a way to organize a group and work through the classes - it would
be awesome!

~~~
webmaven
I'm thinking of setting up a Slack (or similar, like Ryver) team for this, as
opposed to pairing. Any interest?

~~~
buss_jan
Hey, I had the same thought and set up a group. Sign up here and an invite
will be send out
[http://www.deeplearningweekly.com/slack_invitations/new](http://www.deeplearningweekly.com/slack_invitations/new)
cheers

